# Renewing Cert I just received



## rachelhall2010 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am sort of flaberghasted that after spending a ton of money to go through the CPC course and test I have to put out even more money to renew my membership. I am trying to get my foot in the door, but everyone is turning away. They all want experience... which clearly I don't have since I am a CPC-A. If I get in somewhere, then I will be able to pay the fee to renew my certification!! Anyone else have this issue?? Maybe the initial period for membership could have lasted a bit longer...


----------



## anicho4250@aol.com (Jan 17, 2012)

*Renewing certificate*

I understand your frustration. I also have to renew in a couple months. We have to renew every year to stay current. What are you doing to stay focus? Go over your review book; obvserve the questions and answers on the forum, go over the answers in your coding books and get a good understanding. After a while you would be familiar with the members who been in this career for a number of years  who take time to answer questions we can learn from. Read the coding edge. Attend chapter meetings. You never know when you will be called for a position and you want to be ready.

Good luck


----------



## melnlana@hotmail.com (Jan 18, 2012)

I just read the membership FAQs and saw that there is a 3 part payment plan, if that helps you out.  Here is the contact info for it:

Please call in to set up your payment plan at 1-800-626-2633 Ext. 197 for Cali or 121 for Kellie

Good luck!


----------

